# Best espresso maker for home



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I wouldn't exactly call me a coniseur but I'm certainly getting better with years!

Since I made the step to drinking espresso while out and about, and black coffee before the gym in the morning Im looking to start changing my morning routine to an espresso too.

Whats a good machine for home, all ideas welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can't you just rent one from yourself ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Coffee Machine Rental said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wouldn't exactly call me a coniseur but I'm certainly getting better with years!
> 
> ...


I'm somewhat confused with your profile.

You suggest you are new to coffee. Yet your profile says over 20 years coffee industry experience (amongst other suggestions of heaps of coffee knowledge).

Which is it?


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes good one, they are the only types of machine we don't rent







We don't do coffee shops etc. I went to Cimbali showroom recently but not exactly what you would call a home machine! Bit out of my price range.


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes Its all Commercial experience (thats what I can help others with as and when I get the chance on the forum), we don't delve into the home marker so just wanted to get some ideas, Ive often brought the work machines home but they are massive! This is such a large network of coffee drinkers just thought it would be nice to get some suggestions.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Coffee Machine Rental said:


> Yes Its all Commercial experience (thats what I can help others with as and when I get the chance on the forum), we don't delve into the home marker so just wanted to get some ideas, Ive often brought the work machines home but they are massive! This is such a large network of coffee drinkers just thought it would be nice to get some suggestions.


I see ?

What are you looking for/what sort of budget?

Have you considered the very important decision - the grinder?

Lots of help to be had here, we just get the occasional spammer so we need to be cautious

Ian


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes I get it especially with my commercial background (I've edited my profile to be more personal as I do have legit questions).

Im happy with a couple of hundred pounds if possible (if thats not crazy).

No hadn't considered the grinder, or I suppose the actual coffee.

My favourite out and about espresso is caluccio's, the black coffee I drink at home at the Moment is Carte Noire, and Lavazza at work depending on the machine we have plugged in.


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

The grinder I will get separately not in that cost, can you actually get a decent machine for that kind of money


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Coffee Machine Rental said:


> Yes I get it especially with my commercial background (I've edited my profile to be more personal as I do have legit questions).
> 
> Im happy with a couple of hundred pounds if possible (if thats not crazy).
> 
> ...


The grinder is just as important, if not more, than the machine.

You will find the gross majority of users on this forum are heavily into specialised coffee and equipment.

With regards to equipment, a used gaggia or silvia will make good coffee.

Grinder, I would recommend Mignon ay least.

2nd hand is fine as most machines are made robustly. The for sales forum on here is a good place to start.

With regards to beans, don't drink supermarket. Try fresh roasters (check out beans section) and you will open yourself to another level of coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are machines in and around your budget. Gaggia Classics, Silvias, Sage Dual Temp Pro all are fine but you cannot use them to make drinks all day long. They will make one good shot, one not so good, then they need a rest for 40 mins or so. A group head on a big commercial will weigh as much as these little machines do, which might explain my comments.

If you spend a little more you will go up to a Heat Exchanger for home but probably £300 to £400


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Also if the cost of a machine and grinder is too much, it's fair to say you can make excellent brewed coffee with much cheaper kit (eg V60 or Clever dripper and hand grinder). Espresso always ends up costing a few hundred quid (the sky's the limit) not least because the grinder is such an important part of it. Even a hand grinder that's competent at espresso will set you back £100. Whereas you could spend £50 on a hand grinder that works ok at coarse grind plus a brewing device like V60 or aeropress and some scales and make great black coffee with good quality fresh beans and suitable water,


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Go for a used and modded Gaggia Classic. Or if space is an issue a La Pavoni small lever.

Do you deal with Fracino with your commercial rental Coffee Machine Rental? Maybe look at one of their smaller machines


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like you are are trying to use the forum for commercial gain especially with the photos you have posted, I suggest you talk to @Glenn re advertising costs


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Well The main purpose for me is 'only one shot' before the gym so that would be perfect. Im not adverse to spending more but as I only use it in the morning I was a little hesitant.

Appreciate the advice, that one shot is good then not so good. Thanks.

I have coffee in the day but I'm at work, and none in the evening so sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi, Ive had a chat about that before and because I accidentally did a post that I got told off for (linked it to the company).

One of my hobbies is 3D Modelling and animation which I'm quite proud of. I use 3D Studio max and all the images you see are hand made models from photographs, they were created as animated cleaning guides


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah when I looked at few some of them were as much as the commercial machines eek! Thanks for the suggestions I just need it for 1 cup in the morning as I'm sorted in the day


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Looks like you are are trying to use the forum for commercial gain especially with the photos you have posted, I suggest you talk to @Glenn re advertising costs


not sure this thread is a great way to promote a business selling coffee related equipment to coffee connoisseurs



Coffee Machine Rental said:


> Carte Noire, and Lavazza


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

I've recently entered into the world of proper home espresso. A couple of local roasters, three different house blends, about 2kg of fresh roasted beans, and I'm settling to twice daily routine of very nice doubles, and happy to offer proper coffees to guests - not up to latte art yet mind.

An 1zpresso J-max hand grinder is a nice workout. Spritz the beans and it's zero retention too. A gaggia classic pro with a 9 bar OPV spring makes very nice espresso, but there are a LOT of sundry items needed and a whole lot to learn.

I already have a long list of keepers, regrets and as yet wanteds. It was a lot more involved, and expensive, than I ever could've imagined, but happy I took the plunge


----------

